# 850 no muffler



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

So I was wondering how bad it would be to run no muffler, I've heard it won't hurt and I've heard it would, I mean my only argument is most these after market mufflers are hollow anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wouldn't do it just because of the fact you could mess up your valves. A gas engine needs some backpressure to run correctly and efficiently.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah you'll burn up your valves.


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea I mean I knew that, I just looked at my buddy's hmf and its just hollow i mean what's the difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its not as bad to run one with no back pressure, it just won't savage well at low RPMs but...and run like ...you know what. Never run one with no pipe because it will pull cold air back during overlap and warp the valve stems.


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea I knew the no pipe will draw in the cold air, but I was talkin exhaust manifold all the way past where it joins and Comes out in the back, but I was just messing around I pulled my muffler off just to see, it's only held on with 4 springs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't do it because if engine harm and you will lose your hearing in no time.
My Polaris 850 XP No Muffler - YouTube
Yokochrist 850xp no pipe...straight exhaust!!! - YouTube


----------

